# guthook skinner



## Steve Smith (Sep 15, 2019)

Honduran rosewood and African blackwood. No finish.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 15, 2019)

Looks awesome


----------



## TimR (Sep 15, 2019)

That’s sweet!


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 15, 2019)

Beautiful knife,nice combo on the handle.


----------



## Strider (Sep 22, 2019)

Awesome! HRW is by far my favorite exotic wood. The chocolatey red swirls are like fire embers.. . I can't stop looking at then!


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2019)

Great looking knife!


----------

